# change of emotion? (vent)



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

so ive been getting some weird mixed feelings from my husband, hes been more affectionate towards me and everything but im pretty sure that nothing is going to come out of it and im really not wanting his attention, like before i used to crave for it and i wanted him to pay attention to me again like he did when we were together but now that its actually happening i dont want anything to do with him, plus i kinda think hes just playing me in some way and im not going to let that go on for much longer.

i feel like now at this moment i really do want to be divorced and i really do wanna move on with my life, seeing as hes just using me i guess.

i feel so confused and weird.


----------

